# 06 mk5 Jetta 2.5l oil leak issue



## 06Mk5Jeeetta (Jan 31, 2021)

Hello, recently my 2.5l engine has sprung a slow oil leak from somewhere on the front of the motor. Can’t exactly pin point what it’s coming from. I know that the vacuum pump is one of the most common leaks on these motors, however that has been blocked off and booster rerouted. I don’t see any oil coming from there. This leak only happens while the car is running and warmed up. Any idea what could be the culprit for the leak? I have Lucas oil stop leak, but I’m very leery on putting anything like that in my cars. I’d rather a permanent fix. Whatever it is it doesn’t seem to be making a huge difference in the performance. No knocks or anything of that nature. Thanks in advance.


----------



## jethead102 (Oct 4, 2014)

Front of the motor is helpful, but more specificity would be better. Under the intake manifold? Closer the the transmission?


----------



## 06Mk5Jeeetta (Jan 31, 2021)

jethead102 said:


> Front of the motor is helpful, but more specificity would be better. Under the intake manifold? Closer the the transmission?


Under the intake manifold. About mid way. It runs from there down by the oil filter and pan finally to the bottom of the trans.


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

Breather tube, Oil filter bracket, Oil cooler. You're going to have to get up and in there and have a look to find it. Something like *THIS*


----------



## nutsofast1.8T (Feb 4, 2004)

You sure its an oil leak? The stupid coolant thermostat housing is right there in the top center, below the intake manifold. Leaking coolant will collect all the junk on its way down, looking like oil by the time it drips on the floor. That will require removal of the intake manifold to repair.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

A leaking oil cooler / oil filter housing is quite common on the 2.5l and drips down the front of the engine. To replace it you’ll need to remove the intake manifold and thermostat housing cover to lift the housing up and out. So while you’re in there, it would be a good time to replace the thermostat since you’ll have the cover off.

Some people try to tackle it from underneath, but there’s a short coolant hose on the backside of the cooler and accessing it from below is a real challenge.

No speciality tools are needed to get the job done, but to make life easier you’ll want a 14” 6mm hex socket (CTA tools part #8541) to reach some of the intake manifold bolts. Other than that, it’s just the usual hand tools and triple square sockets. And you’ll need a bottle of coolant and distilled water to top off what leaked out when the t-stat cover comes off, of course. A large washing machine drip pan from HD/Lowe’s also comes in handy to keep the floor clean.


----------



## 06Mk5Jeeetta (Jan 31, 2021)

Thanks for all of the responses to this issue. I haven’t gone under lately because of the snow. I’ll try to post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## 06Mk5Jeeetta (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## 06Mk5Jeeetta (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Sure looks to me like the oil filter housing is leaking. This is really the only place oil can leak down the front of the block like that.

However, the top of your transmission is looking real dirty too. Did you clean this off after your removed and blocked off the vacuum pump? Have you checked to see if your upper timing chain cover leaking?


----------



## Timbert (Jul 22, 2017)

That's a lot of dirt and not much oil. I just did the oil filter housing, from the top. I did not remove the thermostat housing as I did not have a new gasket handy, but I had to separate the metal cooler from the oil housing, leaving the coolant hoses connected to it. Lifted the housing out, connected metal cooler and enjoying a leak-free driveway now. In hindsight I could have just replaced the two sets of seals, but the whole part was only $70 and I didn't have time to figure out if it was cracked or not.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Timbert said:


> ... I just did the oil filter housing, from the top. I did not remove the thermostat housing as I did not have a new gasket handy, but I had to separate the metal cooler from the oil housing, leaving the coolant hoses connected to it. ...


That’s smart. I didn’t think to try and separate the metal cooler from the housing to avoid having to remove the t-stat cover.


----------



## 06Mk5Jeeetta (Jan 31, 2021)

Was in fact the oil filter housing. Sorry for the late update. I replaced it from the top as well and so far no more leaks.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

06Mk5Jeeetta said:


> Was in fact the oil filter housing. Sorry for the late update. I replaced it from the top as well and so far no more leaks.


Happy to hear your oil leak is resolved. 👍🏻


----------

